# Hye



## ndwarf

Have you ever...... So how you play is someone says HYE..........., then the next person says yes or no and then HYE.............. like this
P1: HYE milked a goat
P2: Of course!! HYE ridden a horse
and so on

I will start

HYE had someone wake you up asking if you were awake?


----------



## Sylvie

Yes. Have you ever thought you lost your glasses and found them on top of your head?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

No. HYE tried to get one goat out of a pen and all the other one run out but the one you want?


----------



## margaret

Heck yes:lol:
Hye shown a goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes

HYE shown goats for a 'big' breeder? (Like the bigger breeders in your area?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Obviously :lol:

Hye licked a lamp post in winter


----------



## margaret

Yes I got to show for Busy B&D a bunch this year. They had 27 goats at the State Fair so they kinda sorta needed a bit of help 
Hye watched Napoleon Dynamite? (I love that movie)


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

No for both. 
HYE kissed a goat on the lips??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Yes I got to show for Busy B&D a bunch this year. They had 27 goats at the State Fair so they kinda sorta needed a bit of help
> Hye watched Napoleon Dynamite? (I love that movie)


Ha! Love that movie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

cowgirlboergoats said:


> No for both.
> HYE kissed a goat on the lips??


Yep!

HYE seen a R rated movie?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

No. Have you ever got an F on a test?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think so lol!

HYE been to a state fair?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes!

HYE
painted your nails white?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes

Hye cut your own hair?


----------



## ndwarf

No, but I do clear as a hard coat
HYE complained somewhere along the lines of "I didn't stay up till 10:30 pm watching PG13 movies when I was 7!!"
same time post, No I have never cut my own hair


----------



## margaret

No.
Hye seen The Princess Bride?


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, sounds dumb :lol:


HYE , Pulled a mule's tail ?


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> No, sounds dumb :lol:


Dumb?!?!?!?!? It's the best movie ever!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, I wouldn't know anyways...never seen it


----------



## margaret

Oh, well you should


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's a matter of opinion :ROFL:


----------



## ndwarf

That is not opinion, it is fact. Everyone should watch that movie, it has the best quotes of all time _"Bye bye boys, have fun storming the castle!!"_
No, I have never pulled a mule's tale, have you LOL :chin:
HYE ridden a horse bareback at a canter?


----------



## Sylvie

ndwarf said:


> That is not opinion, it is fact. Everyone should watch that movie, it has the best quotes of all time _"Bye bye boys, have fun storming the castle!!"_
> No, I have never pulled a mule's tale, have you LOL :chin:
> HYE ridden a horse bareback at a canter?


My favorite scene of that movie is at the end when Buttercup jumps out of the window into the giant's arms... so pretty 

No, but with a bareback pad. Does that count?
Have you ever cooked your family's thanksgiving turkey?


----------



## margaret

My favorite scene is when Inigo is chasing the dumb coward dude with 6 fingers to kill him and shouting "Hello, my name Inigo Montoya you killed my father,prepare to DIE!!!!:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NDwarf- 

Yes I have pulled a donkey's tail but it was a trained mule so it didn't kill me :lol:


Yes I've ridden bareback at a canter  Have you?


HYE shown a pig?


----------



## ndwarf

Yes I have, it is SO fun!!
No, I have never cooked the turkey, my dad deep fries it :yum:
No, I have never shown a pig

HYE gotten in an email conversation with at least one person where at least 100 emails are sent? (don't judge :lol


----------



## Sylvie

ndwarf said:


> HYE gotten in an email conversation with at least one person where at least 100 emails are sent? (don't judge :lol


No, but my sister and I once sent each other 450 texts in one night.:hammer:

Have you ever had a full flytrap fall on your head?


----------



## margaret

No.
Hye talked on the phone to someone about goats for more than and hour and a half?


----------



## ndwarf

Nope 
HYE made a complete fool of yourself in front of at least 10 people (who you know well and are also making fools of themselves)


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Yes, twisting a ketchup packet at the senior table in high school was not a good idea. That made a mess, and our table was very visible to the rest of the classes in there eating. Also the time a guy I knew was talking on and on about how weight lifting was helping give him nice, broad shoulders, and I busted out laughing in front of my rather intoxicated friends right in front of him. This guy was the bragging, annoy you to death type. I quickly became the center of attention due to my lack of brain-to-giggle filter. Dude didn't have, broad, manly shoulders like he claimed he was getting. Others were used to ignoring I him, but not I. I quickly felt like a dope for letting that one out there.

And btw, my sons like The Princess Bride. A lot of signatures on various discussion boards will start to make sense, as I have seen it quoted quite a lot in signatures on the internet.

Hye: gone dog sledding?


----------



## ndwarf

No, but it sounds fun
HYE been beaten up because you stole somebody's show chain?
Meg......


----------



## COgoatLover25

I've been yelled at but not beaten up for it :lol:
( You 2 need boundaries :slapfloor: )

HYE, Not gotten somebody's joke but laughed anyways?


----------



## ndwarf

COgoatLover25 said:


> I've been yelled at but not beaten up for it :lol:
> ( You 2 need boundaries :slapfloor: )
> 
> HYE, Not gotten somebody's joke but laughed anyways?


No kidding, but somehow she is still my best friend

YES!! That is my life!
HYE forgotten about a paper until an hour before it is due?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes! :lol:


HYE,

watched The Voice?


----------



## margaret

ndwarf said:


> No, but it sounds fun
> HYE been beaten up because you stole somebody's show chain?
> Meg......


I didn't beat you up, I just took it back!:lol:


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yes! :lol:
> 
> HYE,
> 
> watched The Voice?


No.
Hye gotten pulled down in the show ring by a goat?


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> I didn't beat you up, I just took it back!:lol:


RIGHT, in a non-violent way *note sarcasm* LOL :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

margaret said:


> No.
> Hye gotten pulled down in the show ring by a goat?


Yes
HYe tried to lick the goats mineral just to see what it tasted like?


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatygirl said:


> Yes
> HYe tried to lick the goats mineral just to see what it tasted like?


Yes :lol:

HYE tasted hay ?


----------



## ndwarf

Yup 
HYE on the fly gotten chosen to help out in a class of kids only 2-3 years younger than you?


----------



## NubianFan

No.
Have you ever ridden a camel?


----------



## ndwarf

Sadly no
HYE cantered bareback?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes, have you ever jumped bareback?


----------



## ndwarf

no, but I have jumped without stirrups
HYE gotten stung by a bee?


----------



## margaret

Yes. Such a tragic experience isn't it Georgia dear:slapfloor:
Hye owned more than 21 goats at a time?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, I had 60 milkers once :slapfloor:

HYE
Been kicked in the face by a horse?


----------



## NubianFan

No but I have centered and jumped bareback and ridden a camel. Have you ever met a star and got their autograph?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've met a lot of famous people, but I only had a couple autographs on one of my shirts. I used to go to concerts all the time and they'd let me and my friends come backstage and hang out with them. 

HYE 
Gotten food poisoning?


----------



## goatygirl

no
hye 
peed in a stall while your mucking cause that is all there is.


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, I had 60 milkers once :slapfloor:


Well obviously YOU have Lacie


----------



## margaret

Yep.
Hye passed out?


----------



## NubianFan

Nope never fainted. Have you ever petted a wild animal?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Yes!

HYE went dumpster-diving?


----------



## goatygirl

goatygirl said:


> no
> hye
> peed in a stall while your mucking cause that is all there is.


No one answered my question :mecry:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I thought margaret did :tear: :hug:



margaret said:


> Yep.
> Hye passed out?


----------



## NubianFan

goatygirl said:


> No one answered my question :mecry:


Margaret did, but I also have peed in a stall.

Have you ever put make up on a pig?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No... I sense a story there though :lol:

HYE
Eaten soap?


----------



## ndwarf

Not by my choosing, but yes 
HYE found a mistake in your math answer key?
#thatismylife


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, I have proved the books wrong before :lol

HYE
Fallen down a flight of stairs?


----------



## NubianFan

Oh yeah I find mistakes in all kinds of things like that much to my teacher's chagrin.
There isn't a story from me on the makeup on a pig, I was hoping to generate a story from someone else. 
Have you ever performed on stage (other than the stuff we all have to do to get through school and church as kids)


----------



## NubianFan

Nope never fell down a whole flight of stairs.... ouch
Have you ever witnessed a crime?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No to the performing, yes to the crime. 

HYE committed a crime?


----------



## ndwarf

No, have you? :lol:
HYE
Worn more make-up than your mom? I have done this although I don't even own normal make-up :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Yes if you count speeding tickets
Have you ever ate a fish taco? (I can't eat them just because of the name and the jokes about them ewwwww) 
ps if you don't know the jokes I can't tell you either. too nasty. so don't ask.


----------



## NubianFan

My mom rarely ever wears makeup so yes many times, even though I rarely wear makeup either. I have it on right now strangely enough because I had that first night on second job tonight.

Have you ever laughed so hard in public that stopped making sound, couldn't get any air, and literally hurt your sides.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, I always have worn more makeup than my mom, but it's the other way around these days... she's having a life crisis :lol:
And no to the taco, I generally don't like much fish anyway, and I don't like tacos, so it just never happened :lol:
And no to the laugh as well, I try not to laugh in public, I don't like my laugh :lol:
HYE
Eaten a snail or slug?


----------



## ndwarf

Yes to both 
HYE packed a shoebox for OCC? (operation christmas child)
Same time post, no, I have never eaten a snail or slug EWWWWW


----------



## NubianFan

No, but I give to Toys for Tots or this year to Arkansas Children's hospital kids that need toys while sick in the hospital.
Have you ever caught something really really weird while fishing?


----------



## ndwarf

No, not really
HYE burst out laughing because of something that happened the day before that you just got?
#myblondself


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, I've caught weird little creatures whilst fishing before, and found a used tampon in the water while swimming too (EWWW!!!!)
Hmm, nothing exciting happened yesterday, so no :lol:

HYE
Slipped on an ice cube?


----------



## ndwarf

Haha yes
HYE
Been supposed to go to bed but stayed up reading instead?
#everynight


----------



## NubianFan

Yes
Have YOU ever slipped on a clothes hanger? (I caught a lawn chair once while fishing; yes you read that right a submerged icky waterlogged no telling how long had been in that pond, lawnchair...)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Supposed to go to bed  I make my own rules :lol: And no, I've always hated reading :lol:

HYE
Jumped in the shower with glasses on, or your hair still tied back?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would have taken that chair home and made a special room for it :lol:
No, I have an aversion to clothes hangers, I don't own any :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Was your mom Joan Crawford???

No on the glasses, yes on the hair still tied back

Have your ever REALLY kissed a frog?


----------



## ndwarf

Hair tied back yes, I don't have glasses though
No, I have not kissed a frog, EWWWW
HYE
Run into a glass door?


----------



## NubianFan

Yes I have 
Have you ever broke up with someone you still loved but couldn't stand anymore?


----------



## ndwarf

Nope, I have avoided all that drama so far :lol:
HYE pretended to be sick so you could stay home from school? (I have never done this, I'm homeschooled!!)


----------



## NubianFan

Duh!!!! well of course, heck my mom even used to WRITE notes for me saying I was sick, while we all went to florida for a vacation. It made my principal SO mad because I would come back tan but he couldn't do anything because my mom wrote the note.
Have you ever lied about your age?


----------



## ndwarf

LOL that is awesome Leslie
Nope
HYE
failed a test?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, yes I have lied about it 
Never failed a test

HYE
Dyed your hair a crazy color?


----------



## NubianFan

Yes I failed a pregnancy test once.... or did I pass it.... :thinking:
I'm going with yes
Have you ever written with lipstick on someone's windshield that you either loved them or hated them?


----------



## NubianFan

Yes but it was temporary dye
I have dyed my daughter's hair blue for her
Have you ever swallowed fire?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Yes I failed a pregnancy test once.... or did I pass it.... :thinking:
> I'm going with yes
> Have you ever written with lipstick on someone's windshield that you either loved them or hated them?


Oh crap! I didn't even think about that kind of test!  I think I maybe passed and failed at the same time :lol:

Yes, both :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No to the fire, I have juggled it though 

HYE
Gotten a parking ticket?


----------



## NubianFan

No surprisingly, but then I rarely park, I just drive around slowly and jump in and out of my car as needed..... (just kidding) I rarely park anywhere besides free parking lots.
Have you ever eaten Ethiopian cuisine?


----------



## NubianFan

I know this is out of order but I have to post this while I am thinking of it because I have forgotten it three times.
Have you ever been so tired that you couldn't sleep, like you had to rest a while before you could even sleep?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can just picture you driving up real slow and bailing out of the car, running in a store and back out and speeding off :slapfloor: 
No, I'm not sure I want to try it? :chin:

Yes! Oh my gosh, so annoying! It's like when you're so hungry you have to eat before you can actually eat so you don't throw up... or maybe that's just me :shrug: 

Hye had a first kiss go the way you imagined it?


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know, I don't think so, I am too old to remember that....
I certainly hope my next was does though, because OH BOY that is gonna be a hum dinger if it does........ 
Have you ever bought a goat or a horse at auction?


----------



## NubianFan

I asked the Ethiopian one because there was an Ethiopian restaurant in memphis, and all my teenage years people were starving in Ethiopia, so that is forever ingrained in my mind, so I said to mom and my daughter, "what do they serve you in there air?"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah huh, what kind of food is there? 
Yep, bunches of times, I've bought a lot of horsies and goaties at auctions.

HYE
Smacked a stranger by accident?


----------



## NubianFan

no 
Have you ever been so tired you couldn't sleep you had to rest before you could sleep


----------



## NubianFan

I smack all my strangers on purpose


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I already answered that :lol: Yes

HYE
Left class mid day because you were done for the day, regardless of what your teacher had to say about it?


----------



## ndwarf

Yes for the sleep, no for the school. BTW, the kind of test I was talking about was a school test...... crazy how ya'll changed the subject
HYE humiliated yourself in front of at least ten people?
#mydramagrouprocks


----------



## NubianFan

I don't think so
Have you ever got tired and went to bed in the middle of a game of HYE, night guys


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well... we're decades older than you, so we can get away with those tests :lol:

Yep, but I recover quickly from such humiliation :lol:

HYE
Swam in a public pool?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fine, night Leslie, leave me! :lol: Good night :wave:


----------



## ndwarf

Just about to, nighty night
Of course, I do swim team!!
HYE run into a wall? *facepalm*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Never ran into a wall, have fell into a wall though :lol:

HYE
Fallen through a roof?


----------



## ndwarf

Never gotten on a roof, so no :lol:
HYE slept in a different area of the house because you brother's (loud) friends were sleeping over?


----------



## margaret

Nope, usually only boys that sleepover are my cousins.
Hye fallen asleep while doing school?


----------



## ndwarf

No, I make a point to stop doing school if I am that tired :lol:
HYE woken up covered in sweat?


----------



## margaret

Well I had to finish before class this morning:lol: Hmm,maybe someone should have done their school last night instead of watching Elf.........:ROFL:
No I haven't.
Hye broken the the law?


----------



## goatygirl

no 
HYE
had a crazy bus driver that misses stops.


----------



## groovyoldlady

No, but I have a friend who MARRIED her bus driver!

HYE ridden a runaway horse? (I have...)


----------



## ndwarf

Nope thankfully
HYE randomly burst into song because you are just cool like that?  :hi5:


----------



## nigies4ever

Of course :snowcool: HYE slept in your barn w/ the goats?


----------



## goatygirl

Wanted to but no
HYE 
Played a song repeatedly for days then all of a sudden you stop listening to it.


----------



## nigies4ever

goatygirl said:


> Wanted to but no
> HYE
> Played a song repeatedly for days then all of a sudden you stop listening to it.


I always fall in love with a song, play it nonstop for a while, and then get tired of it and stop listening, so yes.

Hye had more goat birthdays on your calendar than human birthdays? :cake:


----------



## ndwarf

Thought I'd bring this one back up 
No I haven't
HYE finished an assignment 5 min before it was due? Life of a homeschooler :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

Yes in class
HYE had your dad embarrass you so much at a school event. Like instead of parking in the parking lot like everyone else he would drive up RIGHT up to the door.


----------



## ndwarf

No, my dad doesn't drive me to stuff usually :lol:
HYE had the cruel and unusual punishment of having to chose between sweet tea and lemonade


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, I hate sweet tea, I'd take lemonade any day!

HYE accidentally vaccinated yourself?


----------



## ndwarf

WHAT!!! How could you not like sweet tea? Hmmm like northern sweet tea or good, southern sweet tea?
No, I am absolutely terrified of needles (well, if it involves them going into my skin)
HYE been like half asleep then wake up and have that terrifying moment where it feels like you are falling?


----------



## margaret

Yes Georgia is TERRIFIED of needles, one time in science class.....well, never mind about that, on to the game.
Hye had a goat and lose their ligs like an hour before?


----------



## margaret

ndwarf said:


> HYE been like half asleep then wake up and have that terrifying moment where it feels like you are falling?


Yes!!


----------



## ndwarf

Hahaha hey it was for determining your blood type and I already knew mine so I didn't see the point of going through the trauma it would be to do the test 
Hmm don't think so 
HYE schemed with a friend on how to be really annoying and weird to another friend (that you both love dearly, just have fun annoying)?


----------



## ndwarf

Anyone?


----------



## Goatzrule

yes
hye, had a tv show that you knew if you watched you'd never be able to fall asleep but watched it anyway


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes!

Hye poked holes in your friends water bottle just to see if they'd notice?


----------



## RoyalSpirit

No, but might have to try that on my sister ;-) 
Hye been sent to the principal's office for reading in class?


----------



## Goatzrule

no, my teacher never cared if I was watching or not
hye made chairs out of unopened shaving bags


----------



## RoyalSpirit

No, but I have used them to make a temporary pen for kids (goat kids) 
Hye predicted when, how many and what kids a goat would have? And been right.


----------



## goatygirl

Yes
hye
had a fair goer ask to drink your goats milk?


----------



## Goatzrule

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yes!
> 
> Hye poked holes in your friends water bottle just to see if they'd notice?


thats a good idea, im going to try it


----------



## Goatzrule

yes
Hye tricked your babysitter


----------

